# 2 Days With South Carolina Wade Fisherman! Seadrift, TX.



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

It doesn't get much better than good weather, great fishing and awesome company. These fine gentlemen were down to enjoy a couple days of great Middle Texas Coast fishing. Their goal was a 5# or better trout, day one we had solid trout biting all day from 3-4.5# over knee deep grass beds. day two was a little slower, but we were in the right zip code of the big trout. We had scattered redfish over knee deep sand pockets, which I always like to see when searching for the big trout. I am a firm believer these trophy trout run with the reds and forage on their leftovers, smart! We saw 2-3 big trout push off from sand pockets as we walked, then I heard the "oh my gosh!" I turned to see my customer reeling frantically trying to catch up to the stud that was head shaking on the surface towards him. He got her tight as he hollered out get your camera, and that being the kiss of death, she turned to run and popped the line. We stood in disbelief for a moment, discussing what could have been done different. I always hate to see a customer loose the chance at their personal best, but it happens even to the most seasoned fisherman. Best we could tell she was around 27". I know they had a fun two days, and he will be thinking of that trout until the next time he comes back. Hopefully next time luck will be on our side. Fishing continues to be very strong, many solid fish being caught each day, with more trophy trout in the mix. All the fish were released and most were caught on DSL dirty tequila and Corky Softdines. Check your calendars and give me a call, because your next cast could be your trophy trout.


----------

